# Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?



## Pit der Barsch (5. Februar 2010)

Habe heute gehört das Moritz Insolvens angemeldet hat.
Wer weiß da mehr drüber ?


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Wenn du Moritz International meinst, so kann das gut möglich sein. Das Geschäft in Garbsen ist auch dicht.


----------



## andy12345 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

moin moin also ich weißm es aus sicherster quelle . ich war dort bis gestern prktikant also in wesel. gestern war der letzte arbeitstag gestern wurde auch nicht mehr geöffnet wir haben inventur gemacht . aber das team hofft das es weitergeht bzw das sie übernommen werden . also  um es kurz zu sagen moritz angelsport ist insolvent und der insolvenz verwalter hat die waren gespert !


----------



## BigEarn (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Zum wievielten Mal ist der Laden jetzt eigentlich schon pleite?


----------



## schrauber78 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Also wenn es in den anderen Filialen genau so gelaufen ist wie in Garbsen, dann war es über kurz oder lang anzusehen. 
Hier hing nach einem halben Jahr nach Öffnung ein ganzes Regal voll mit den gleichen Sbiros, nur damit der Laden voll aussieht.
Die Gummianteilung war total ungeplegt (Jigköpfe nicht ausgezeichnet, kaum vernünftige Gufis in fängigen Größen und Farben) und überteuert war der Laden auch. Ich hab z.B. die 2500er Technium in einem anderen Laden 20€ günstiger bekommen.
OK, die Filiale in Gbs. ist riesig, aber da liegt auch der Fehler. kaum Kunden und dann bekommt man vom Personal noch Aussagen zu hören wie z.B.: "Kopytos brauchste nicht, damit fängt man im Kanal eh nichts" oder " Kann ich bestellen aber wann es kommt kann ich dir nicht sagen". 
Sorry, aber es ist doch klar, dass man so seine Kunden gegrämt.


----------



## Blinker Mann (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Zum wievielten Mal ist der Laden jetzt eigentlich schon pleite?


 

Du sagst es!!!#d


----------



## Pit der Barsch (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Wenn du Moritz International meinst, so kann das gut möglich sein. Das Geschäft in Garbsen ist auch dicht.



 Genau ich meinte Moritz International.


----------



## xonnel (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Also Moritz in Hannover war am Donnerstag noch geöffnet, allerdings hab ich mich nur über die vielen - 50% Schilder gewundert, betraf aber auch fast nur Grabbeltischware.


----------



## m-spec (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Zum wievielten Mal ist der Laden jetzt eigentlich schon pleite?




Dürfte für das Unternehmen die erste Pleite sein. Die Ur-Läden waren ja Franchise Unternehmen. Die meisten Läden haben dann unter dem Namen Moritz weitergemacht oder umfirmiert und irgendwann gab es dann mal Moritz International. (Nicht zu verwechseln mit Moritz,Kaltenkirchen). Die Zahlungsschwierigkeiten gab es ja schon länger. Eine Filiale bei uns in der Region wurde auch quasi über Nacht geschlossen und ausgeräumt (2-3 Jahre her). Da gab es wohl Angestellte die morgens zur Arbeit kamen und sich wunderten was los ist....


----------



## Khaane (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Kein Wunder, ich war einmal in einer Moritz-Filiale in Hamburg (nicht zu verwechseln mit meinem Lieblingsladen in Kaltenkirchen ) - Preise waren utopisch und das Angebot ebenfalls nicht besonders, einfach keine kompetente Shop-Betreuung.

PS: Bitte das "s" im Titel gegen ein "z" ersetzen, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von.


----------



## schrauber78 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, ich war einmal in einer Moritz-Filiale in Hamburg (nicht zu verwechseln mit meinem Lieblingsladen in Kaltenkirchen ) - Preise waren utopisch und das Angebot ebenfalls nicht besonders, einfach keine kompetente Shop-Betreuung.
> 
> PS: Bitte das "s" im Titel gegen ein "z" ersetzen, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs von.



Ich sehe wir haben die gleichen Ansichten.


----------



## unloved (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

In Bielefeld haben wir eine besonders kuriose Situation. 
Der Laden sollte umziehen und macht daher einen Ausverkauf. Plötzlich ist der Laden früher als geplant dicht und insolvent? Komisch komisch


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Na man gut das Du das sagst Falk, ich wollte da gerade hin fahren 

Das der Laden bei dem Personal pleite geht ist kein Wunder. 
Die Jungs die vorher da waren (Christian, Kai & Kai usw) hatten einen 
Plan von dem was sie da machen, die "Neuen" waren naja- nicht so der Hit.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Verdammt, ich warte noch auf eine Bestellung...

Die hatten vor ein paar Wochen Chub Outkast sehr günstig im Angebot... Ich habe die Lieferung schon 2 mal reklamiert und jetzt Ende der Woche wurde mir angeboten mein Geld zurück zu überweisen. ich hofffe das kommt noch...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich warte noch auf eine Bestellung...
> 
> Die hatten vor ein paar Wochen Chub Outkast sehr günstig im Angebot... Ich habe die Lieferung schon 2 mal reklamiert und jetzt Ende der Woche wurde mir angeboten mein Geld zurück zu überweisen. ich hofffe das kommt noch...


 
Ich schätze mal, das Du Dein Geld abschreiben kannst. Warum sollte irgendeiner in einem insolventen Unternehmen Interesse haben Reklamationen zu bearbeiten...#d


----------



## degl (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal, das Du Dein Geld abschreiben kannst. Warum sollte irgendeiner in einem insolventen Unternehmen Interesse haben Reklamationen zu bearbeiten...#d



Und ein Insolvensverwalter wird zunächst erstmal den "Daumen" drauf haben 

gruß degl


----------



## minden (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Die Gummianteilung war total ungeplegt (Jigköpfe nicht ausgezeichnet, kaum vernünftige Gufis in fängigen Größen und Farben) und überteuert war der Laden auch.
> .


 
Die Gummiabteilung in Garbsen war doch sehr gut?!

Aber naja...recht haste...viel zu groß, demnach bestimmt auch viel zu hohe Nebenkosten....war auch fast immer leer...sonst hatten die da oft gute Sachen...und Preise...ok...nicht billig, aber auch nicht teuer als in normalen Angelläden finde ich...

War (ich meine) letzte Woche noch da...muss nen Schnellschuss gewesen sein mit der Insolvenz


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Weis einer, was mit der Filiale hier in Nauen ist? Vielleicht kann man da jetzt billig Boilies & Co. abstauben...


----------



## Breamhunter (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Khaane schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, ich war einmal in einer Moritz-Filiale in Hamburg (nicht zu verwechseln mit meinem Lieblingsladen in Kaltenkirchen ) - Preise waren utopisch und das Angebot ebenfalls nicht besonders, einfach keine kompetente Shop-Betreuung.



Hier in Garbsen waren zu Anfang sehr kompetente Leute. Die letzte Zeit nur noch Schnarchhähne. Und das Sortiment ließ auch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Meistens leere oder nicht sortierte Regale. Von den überteuerten Preisen ganz zu schweigen.
Für mich kommt das nicht überraschend.


----------



## Zander1978 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Also erstmal ist Bielefeld auch dicht, aber ich glaube es geht bestimmt weiter, es könnte sein das ein Investor einspringt, wir müssen abwarten der Laden in Bielefeld war klasse,


----------



## andy12345 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Also  das ist die zweite pleite das kann ich auch noch sagen 2001  oder 2000 (weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau )  wurde mir von nem mitarbeiteer gesagt waren die schonmal insolvent aber da mussten die nicht zu machen. also inn der filliale wesel war immer top beratung und service!    außerdem war da der hauptsitz und die mitarbeiter haben gesagt wenn mann einen gutschein hat soll man sich beim insolvenzverwalter melden als gläubiger oder wie das heißt^^


----------



## Torsten Rühl (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Muss mal für die Jungs in Wesel auch mal die Fahne hoch halten. Die können wohl am wenigsten dafür und ich finde es für sie auch ausserordentlich schade da ich dort auch sehr gerne vorbei gefahren bin.
Ob es weiter geht steht in den Sternen und letzte Info von Freitag war nichts Gutes. 
Ich hoffe es wird sich bald einer finden der dort einspringt.
Ich mach es nicht !!!


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Verdammt, ich warte noch auf eine Bestellung...
> 
> Die hatten vor ein paar Wochen Chub Outkast sehr günstig im Angebot... Ich habe die Lieferung schon 2 mal reklamiert und jetzt Ende der Woche wurde mir angeboten mein Geld zurück zu überweisen. ich hofffe das kommt noch...




PUHHHHHHH,da habe ich mit meiner Chub wohl saumäßig Glück gehabt,hatte die auch am 20.Dezember 09` bestellt und habe meine Ware von ~130€ erst vor ca 8 Werktagen erhalten(zum Glück war alles i.O. und ich musste nicht sreklamieren),*alter Schalter hab ich Luck gehabt!
* 
Hätte atm kein Geld mir nochmal ne Karpfenrute zu kaufen.

Find ich Schade der Herr Schramm (glaub so heisst er)der den Onlineshop betrieben hat,kam mir eigentlich sehr kompetent vor und hat mir auch all meine Fragen zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit beantwortet!


Ich hoffe du kriegst wenigstens dein Geld wieder zurück,aber ich denke da wirst du wie soviele andere auch in die Röhre schauen...


----------



## weserwaller (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hier was zum Lesen....


----------



## vermesser (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Schade ist es ja schon um Moritz, aber wundern tut es mich bei dem Service und der Kundenfreundlichkeit nicht...zum Ende hin war Moritz auch noch teuer...und vorher schon unfreundlich und inkompetent...Leider...


----------



## porscher (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

naja es gibt bessere shops...was solls


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Habe jetzt mal mit Paypal Käuferschutz beantragt, mal sehen ob das was wird...


----------



## deinosuchus (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Weis einer, was mit der Filiale hier in Nauen ist? Vielleicht kann man da jetzt billig Boilies & Co. abstauben...



War heute da... wußte noch nix von der Insolvenz. Tja, Laden war zu... und Schild hing dran: Wegen Insolvenz auf unbestimmte Zeit geschlossen.
Allerdings schien noch einiges an Ware drin zu sein (bin nicht aus dem Auto geklettert).

Ich find es etwas doof. Hatten nette Auswahl an Kunstködern und vor allem günstige Preise bei Lebendködern.

Nun muß ich mal sehen, wo ich im Raum Nauen, WUstermark, Potsdam Ersatz finde, der alles da hat.

In einem habt Ihr aber Recht: Was Markenartikel betrifft, waren die zu teuer. Allerdings war der Laden in Nauen doch immer gut besucht, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Pernod (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



deinosuchus schrieb:


> *Nun muß ich mal sehen, wo ich im Raum* Nauen, WUstermark, *Potsdam Ersatz finde, der alles da hat.*



Ich denke *das hier* sollte dir weiter helfen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Wobei AngelJoe auch kein sonderlich glänzender Ersatz ist.


----------



## zanderzone (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Das sagt auch schon alles:

https://shop.moritz-international.de/


----------



## karpfen2000 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

hoffe das der laden bald wieder leuft oder meint ihr der fängt sich nicht mehr??


----------



## gründler (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

.......


----------



## Pernod (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Wobei AngelJoe auch kein sonderlich glänzender Ersatz ist.



Ich hau ich weg.Du meinst allen Ernstes,dass Moritz Nauen ein besseres Angebot hatte als Angeljoe? (Von den Preisen ganz zu schweigen.) Dann muss ich dir unterstellen,dass du entweder blind sein musst,oder du warst noch nicht bei Joe.|kopfkrat
Moritz Nauen war in meinen Augen unterer Durchschnitt.Sehr viel Murks ,wenige gute Sachen (Futterangebot) und durch die Bank weg gnadenlos überteuert.


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Ich muss leider auch sagen, daß Moritz stark nachgelassen hatte. Früher hab ich da oft gekauft, aber in den letzten zwei Jahren nur noch Kleinkram...das meiste war Murks, teuer und von Service zu reden ist der blanke Hohn...schade...ich würde es gut finden, wenn die wieder zu den alten Stärken wie Preis und Auswahl zurückfinden würden.


----------



## angelsüchto (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

also  den bielefelder moritz kann man echt nur loben!
die jungs sind echt super in ordnung,helfen wo sie können und machen sehr gute arbeit!


----------



## tom95 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

kann dem zukünftigen ferkel nur zustimmen


----------



## krixo (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi. 

******** warte noch auf eine Angel für 75 Euronen die ich bestellt hab. Hab weder Geld noch die Angel wiederbekommen |kopfkrat  Kann mir einer von euch die Nr. geben von dem Versand weil die HP ist ja dicht |kopfkrat oder weiss einer was man in einem solchen Fall macht |kopfkrat


----------



## Ronin (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

N'abend, kenne die Läden in Nauen und Co nicht, aber Bielefeld fand ich eigentlich klasse. Nette Jungs, passable Auswahl (für diese Region) und, wie ich finde, normale Preise! 

Schade eigentlich :c

Fänds gut, wenn es in BI irgendwie weiterlaufen würde. Von mir aus auch über Askari |bigeyes 
(Wobei ich sagen muss, meine 4 Bestellungen dort waren alle vollständig, innerhalb von 2 Tagen da und zu korrektem Preis! Aber das ist ja ne andere Geschichte...)

Einen schönen Abend :b


----------



## Yoshi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Ich hau ich weg.Du meinst allen Ernstes,dass Moritz Nauen ein besseres Angebot hatte als Angeljoe? (Von den Preisen ganz zu schweigen.) Dann muss ich dir unterstellen,dass du entweder blind sein musst,oder du warst noch nicht bei Joe.|kopfkrat
> Moritz Nauen war in meinen Augen unterer Durchschnitt.Sehr viel Murks ,wenige gute Sachen (Futterangebot) und durch die Bank weg gnadenlos überteuert.



Also bei Preisvergleichsportalen schneidet AngelJoe immer am schlechtesten ab.............


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Also bei Preisvergleichsportalen schneidet AngelJoe immer am schlechtesten ab.............



Angeljoe ist preislich, zumindest was Ruten und Rollen angeht, gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## shorty 38 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo, der Laden in Garbsen hat immer noch "Inventur". Ich glaube, die zählen da alles dreimal und das noch im Dunkeln. Vielleicht sollten sie mal das Licht anmachen, geht dann vielleicht schneller. Das Personal wechselte dort auch alle drei Monate, und die guten Leute sind aber wieder in Lohn und Brot. Einer der fähigsten ist jetzt in Barsinghausen und hilft einem dort mit Rat und Tat weiter. Der Laden in Garbsen lag für mich am Arsch der Welt und hatte Apothekenpreise, bei einer sehr schlechten Auswahl. Ein Beispiel: Seit einem halben Jahr gab es dort keine japanroten Twister. Das sagt wohl schon alles. Das Sterben der großen Angelläden in Hannover geht also weiter. Erst Jochen S. in Arnum, dann Jaremko in Langenhagen und nun Moritz in Garbsen. Ich hoffe, daß es keinen von den traditonellen Gerätedealern (Thürnau) in der fernen Zukunft treffen wird. Thomas halt durch und gib alles.:m:m Aber Qualität und Service setzt sich durch. Ferner stimmt dort die Auswahl und die Preise sind auch OK. Gruß Shorty


----------



## zorra (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Auch Bocholt ist seid eine Woche zu.
gr.zorra


----------



## Pernod (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Also bei Preisvergleichsportalen schneidet AngelJoe immer am schlechtesten ab.............



Du hast aber schon mitbekommen,dass es um den Vergleich Moritz Nauen und AngelJoe ging. (Was Auswahl und Preise betrifft) Um nichts anderes.Demzufolge ist es auch völlig Wurst,welche Preise deine Vergleichsportale ausspucken.


----------



## linecounter (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz InsolvenZZZ angemeldet ?!?*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Das Sterben der großen Angelläden in Hannover geht also weiter.


 
*hehe
Ich war am Freitag den 05.02. in Nauen - 14:00 - finster - Inventur!
Was ist denn eigentlich mit dem Krieselladen in der Dortustr. zu Potsdam? 

Also im Havelland/PM nicht anders!
Einzig BIGTACKLE in Neu Fahrland an der B2 sind ok und machen gute Preise! Fahrt mal mit ran - gerade jetzt!:g

Ich freu mich auf den neuen JOE ab Ende März am Konsumtempel in Potsdam.


----------



## Khaane (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



krixo schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> ******** warte noch auf eine Angel für 75 Euronen die ich bestellt hab. Hab weder Geld noch die Angel wiederbekommen |kopfkrat  Kann mir einer von euch die Nr. geben von dem Versand weil die HP ist ja dicht |kopfkrat oder weiss einer was man in einem solchen Fall macht |kopfkrat



Versuche eine Kontaktadresse ausfindig zu machen (würde mich beeilen), ansonsten wird es sehr schwierig deine Forderung aus der Konkursmasse zu halten - Hier hat der Gesetzgeber die "Privaten" geschützt, bevor irgendein Gläubiger etwas geltend machen kann, werden erst die Privatleute bedient, dies ist aber oft ohne Anwalt nicht möglich, da sich die Banken, Lieferanten etc. sich nicht gerne reinreden lassen. 

Ergo - Wenn du niemanden mehr von Moritz erreichst und du zufällig keine Rechtschutzversicherung hast, kannst das Geld knicken.

Außer du verfeuerst nochmal 200-300 € für den Anwalt und hoffst das die Gläubiger einlenken - Würde ich persönlich von abraten. Kann je nach Fallaufbau auch mal in den vierstelligen Bereich gehen, wenn du klagen musst.


----------



## Carpohannover (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, der Laden in Garbsen hat immer noch "Inventur". Ich glaube, die zählen da alles dreimal und das noch im Dunkeln. Vielleicht sollten sie mal das Licht anmachen, geht dann vielleicht schneller. Das Personal wechselte dort auch alle drei Monate, und die guten Leute sind aber wieder in Lohn und Brot. Einer der fähigsten ist jetzt in Barsinghausen und hilft einem dort mit Rat und Tat weiter. Der Laden in Garbsen lag für mich am Arsch der Welt und hatte Apothekenpreise, bei einer sehr schlechten Auswahl. Ein Beispiel: Seit einem halben Jahr gab es dort keine japanroten Twister. Das sagt wohl schon alles. Das Sterben der großen Angelläden in Hannover geht also weiter. Erst Jochen S. in Arnum, dann Jaremko in Langenhagen und nun Moritz in Garbsen. Ich hoffe, daß es keinen von den traditonellen Gerätedealern (Thürnau) in der fernen Zukunft treffen wird. Thomas halt durch und gib alles.:m:m Aber Qualität und Service setzt sich durch. Ferner stimmt dort die Auswahl und die Preise sind auch OK. Gruß Shorty



Hi
Du meinst den KAI war der Größte Spinner und was er von sich gegeben hat war nur Müll.
Außer einer hatte keine Ahnung von Angeln  der Fand ihn  Toll. Der soll mir bloß nicht über die Füße laufen. Und noch  etwas der Christian der war der fähigste man dort, und wo er weg war ging alles den Bach Runter 

Mfg Ich


----------



## drillhammer (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Kriesel in der Dortustraße ist auch zu.... aber mit Joe kommt ja nen echter Hammer... freu mich


----------



## hollomen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

fand den laden in garbsen auch etwas teuer am schluß..
die auswahl an hochwertigen produkten war auch schon sehr zurückgegangen. ein top laden haben wir aber in hannover/umgebung noch, der wird sich nun sicher über noch mehr zulauf freuen


----------



## StippPinsky (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

hab gerade mit nem händler in bremen telefoniert, moritz international ist deffinitiev insolvent!!!...


----------



## forellenhunter81 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Oh man, so ein Mist!

Ich hatte anfang des Jahres ne Stella zur Reparatur hingebracht ( Moritz in Hamburg; Holstenkamp ) und war letzte Woche hin, um nachzufragen wie es aussieht. Leider stand da nur ein komisches Schild ( jetzt weiß ich auch warum ). Tja weiß vielleicht einer wie es weitergeht? Wahrscheinlich kann ich mir die Rolle wohl abschminken, oder gibt es hier jemanden im Board der einen der Angestellten kennt??? Vielleicht kann ich denjenigen nochmal fragen, was mit der Role ist.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Flux bei Shimi anrufen


----------



## moppedx (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Schade ist es ja schon um Moritz, aber wundern tut es mich bei dem Service und der Kundenfreundlichkeit nicht...zum Ende hin war Moritz auch noch teuer...und vorher schon unfreundlich und inkompetent...Leider...


 

So war es bei der ersten Pleite in Bocholt.
Jetzt vor der zweiten genau so nur das sie den ganzen in eigen Regie produzierten Schrott nicht mehr verkauft hatten.
Ich bin nicht traurig:q


----------



## vermesser (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Eigentlich war der Laden sogar mal gut...hab da so 96 und 2001 jeweils zwei Rollen von den Eigenproduktionen preiswert gekauft und die fische ich bis heute, ohne das was dran ist...schade, daß der Laden so runter gewirtschaftet wurde...

Aber nachdem was die in den letzten Jahren abgeliefert haben, haben sie leider nix anderes verdient...


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



forellenhunter81 schrieb:


> Oh man, so ein Mist!
> 
> Ich hatte anfang des Jahres ne Stella zur Reparatur hingebracht ( Moritz in Hamburg; Holstenkamp ) und war letzte Woche hin, um nachzufragen wie es aussieht. Leider stand da nur ein komisches Schild ( jetzt weiß ich auch warum ). Tja weiß vielleicht einer wie es weitergeht? Wahrscheinlich kann ich mir die Rolle wohl abschminken, oder gibt es hier jemanden im Board der einen der Angestellten kennt??? Vielleicht kann ich denjenigen nochmal fragen, was mit der Role ist.
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Die Rolle müssen sie rausgeben, sie ist nicht deren Eigentum und deßhalb nicht Bestandteil der Insolvenzmasse. Mußt uU den Insolvenzverwalter anschreiben und auf Rausgabe drängen.


----------



## Airferdo (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Wer oder was ist (war) Moritz ??? Ich war einmal in so einen Laden in Garbsen und wollte eine Rhino Rolle der gute Mensch (sage jetzt nicht Fachangestellte) wollte mir aber per du einen andere Rolle aufschwatzen Marke unbekannt aber billiger und genau so gut ! Ja klar......


----------



## Meisterfischer (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Habe den vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter ausfindig gemacht,da auch ich noch Ansprüche habe wegen Shop Bestellung
*Rechtsanwalt *
*Dr.Gerrit Hölzle*
*Rheinstr.75*
*47623 Kevelaer*
hoffe konnte einigen helfen..............


----------



## forellenhunter81 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

...danke Meisterfischer!!!! Das ist genau die Info, die ich brauchte. Den Doc werde ich mir am Montag telefonisch greifen. Mal sehen, ob ich was erreiche.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## grazy04 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

@forellenhunter81, berichte mal bitte was da rausgekommen ist. Ist bestimmt auch für die Allgemeinheit ne Sachen von intresse


----------



## Yoshi (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon mitbekommen,dass es um den Vergleich Moritz Nauen und AngelJoe ging. (Was Auswahl und Preise betrifft) Um nichts anderes.Demzufolge ist es auch völlig Wurst,welche Preise deine Vergleichsportale ausspucken.



Must dich ja nicht gleich so angepisst fühlen......#d


----------



## krixo (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Meisterfischer schrieb:


> Habe den vorläufigen Insolvenzverwalter ausfindig gemacht,da auch ich noch Ansprüche habe wegen Shop Bestellung
> *Rechtsanwalt *
> *Dr.Gerrit Hölzle*
> *Rheinstr.75*
> ...


 
Alles klar perfekt werde da mal am Montag nachhorchen.


----------



## Lostparadise (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hatte mal mein Autoradio auf Garantie zu nen Händler gebracht, der nach 2 Wochen Insolvenz hatte. Er durfte mir das Radio nicht mehr geben da der Insolvenzverwalter das sagen hatte :q

Übern Insolvenzverwalter bekommste die Sachen zurück, musste damals nur nen Nachweis bringen das es mein Eigentum ist.


----------



## Pernod (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Must dich ja nicht gleich so angepisst fühlen......#d


 
Und du hälst dich für den unantastbaren Internetheld?
Halt den Ball flach und denk mal lieber ein wenig über mein Post nach.


----------



## Yoshi (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Pernod schrieb:


> Und du hälst dich für den unantastbaren Internetheld?
> Halt den Ball flach und denk mal lieber ein wenig über mein Post nach.



|gaehn: Gääääähn. Und wenn nicht, was dann? Leute gibt`s hier......


----------



## TomHQ (2. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvenz angemeldet ?!?*

Mal zurück zum Thema...

Ich war gerade in der Filiale Hamburg-Holstenkamp, dort ist der Laden ja mit dem Yachtausrüster Niemeyer unterm gleichen Dach. Am Eingang zum Angelshop steht immer noch das Schild "aus betrieblichen Gründen geschlossen". 
Gibt's was Neues? Wird der Laden wieder aufgemacht? Oder gibt es einen Insolvenzsonderverkauf? 
Gerüchte und Fakten bitte hier posten!

Tom


----------



## obvigilo (3. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

schlimm für die mitarbeiter. hoffe daß es für diese leute irgendwie vernünftig weiter geht.

ich war zuletzt vor etwa einem jahr in der düsseldorfer filiale, da ich zubehör für eine angelmethode brauchte, mit der ich mich bis dahin noch nicht richtig befasst hatte.
ich wurde von dem dortigen mitarbeiter ausführlich und hervorragend beraten.


----------



## Angelhaken (6. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

wollte heute meine Gutscheine vom Geburtstag einlösen. Das war aber nix. #q#q#q Seht Ihr da eine Chance oder ist die Kohle weg?


----------



## fairplay64 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Gibt es schon neues über Moritz, hat vieleicht schon jemand gehört wie es weiter gehen soll?


----------



## degl (8. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Angelhaken schrieb:


> wollte heute meine Gutscheine vom Geburtstag einlösen. Das war aber nix. #q#q#q Seht Ihr da eine Chance oder ist die Kohle weg?



Aus ähnlichen Erfahrungen........Kohle wech.
Meißt ist das gesamte Waren und Invetargedöhns beim Insolvenzverwalter und geht i.a.R. an die Sonderpostenmärkte........|gr:

gruß degl


----------



## deinosuchus (8. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!

War am Wochenende nochmal in Nauen und hab dort auch mal bei der Filiale vorbeigesehen.... ist immer noch zu. Aber was mich wundert: Da scheint noch alle Ware drin zu sein?

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## sie (10. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

ihr seid alles nur dummbabbler. moritz war geil und vor allem die leute da. zumindest die meisten. es ist schade das die zu gemacht haben, und denkt doch auch mal an die mitarbeiter, die jetz auf der straße sitzen nur weil die meisten von euch lieber askari ******* kaufen. hauptsache billig und ohne beratung. wer währt auf beratung legt muss halt mehr bezahlen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Nix für ungut, aber Beratung bei Moritz?

Es gibt ja einige Filialen, die in Offenbach war wohl nicht so das leuchtende positive Beispiel...


----------



## TomHQ (10. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



sie schrieb:


> ihr seid alles nur dummbabbler. moritz war geil und vor allem die leute da. zumindest die meisten. es ist schade das die zu gemacht haben, und denkt doch auch mal an die mitarbeiter, die jetz auf der straße sitzen nur weil die meisten von euch lieber askari ******* kaufen. hauptsache billig und ohne beratung. wer währt auf beratung legt muss halt mehr bezahlen.


Starker erster Beitrag von Dir hier im Forum. #q

Zu der Hamburger Filiale kann ich nur sagen, dass der Laden keineswegs geil war. Er lag nur in Nähe meines Arbeitsplatzes und deshalb hab ich da hin und wieder mal Kleinkram gekauft.
Gewöhnlicherweise kauf ich bei Moritz in Kaltenkirchen (der gehört zum Glück nicht zu der insolventen Moritz-International) oder meinem Local-Dealer in Klein Rönnau bei Bad Segeberg.

Tom


----------



## Pinn (10. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

*******egal ist für mich, ob ein Laden als geizgeil oder sonstwie bezeichnet wird, wenn ich da die Artikel finde die ich suche. Und kompetente Beratung habe ich bisher immer gefunden, wenn ich sie gesucht habe.

Wer die Mitarbeiter mit den Inhabern in einen Sack packt und dann darauf einprügelt, dem fehlt es sicher an sozialer Kompetenz! Nur mal so als meine persönliche Anmerkung dazu.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Yoshi (11. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber Beratung bei Moritz?
> 
> Es gibt ja einige Filialen, die in Offenbach war wohl nicht so das leuchtende positive Beispiel...



Da kann ich Stefan nur 100%tig zustimmen! Leider kam man sich dort als Kunde zum Teil oft recht lästig vor. Gut mal abesehen von dem langen Dünnen mit dem Bärtchen, der hat sich wenigstens noch gekümmert und war ein ganz Netter, während der "Boß" entweder in seinem Kämmerchen saß oder am Essen/Trinken war.
Am schlimmsten fand ich aber diese Nervtöle von Papagei mit seinem Gerächtze. Der Hund allerdings war cool (und genauso drauf, wie sein Herrchen#u.


----------



## sie (13. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

also ich war auch öfters in offenbach. und ich kann nicht sagen das die da schlecht sind. die haben sich alle mühe gegeben. und wenn man selber nicht so arschig war dann konnte man stunden mit den jungs und auch dem mädel da verbringen. was die anderen  filialen betrifft hab ich auch gehört das manche nicht so spitze sind , wegen denen ist das alles bestimmmt auch kaputt aber offenbach ist ok und in hannover solls auch gut sein. und was ich gehört habe können die mitarbeiter gar nix dafür. sondern das die geschäftsleitung son mist baut. also ich finds schade vor allem weil die mitarbeiter sich den hintern für die firma aufreißen.


----------



## Max1994 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Also wesel ist dann wohl die Ausnahme, dort waren die Mitarbeiter immer total freundlich und das riesen Angebot war auch der Hammer.
Hab da sogar mal Praktikum gemacht, war auch ganz cool.
Ich kann es garnicht glauben das die pleite sind


----------



## tom95 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

In Bielefeld ist der Laden auch gut gewesen, steht aber auch schon mehrmals da.

Ich hab dort meinen "Social-day" gemacht, also einfach nur einen Tag Probe arbeiten und danach hab ich 30% auf alles bekommen|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## deinosuchus (13. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!

Nauen war auch ok. Hatten zumindest viel Auswahl an Gufis. Ok, das größere Material war nicht so günstig. Dafür aber unschlagbar was Lebendköder betrifft. Vor allem die Großpackungen mit 40 und mehr Tauwürmern z.B. ... 
Ich weiß jetzt zumindest nicht, wo ich noch solche Großpackungen im Raum Nauen / Potsdam bekomme.

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

So, eben habe ich mein Geld von Paypal in voller Höhe wieder auf mein Konto bekommen!

Es hat zwar lange gedauert, aber ansonsten kann ich nichts schlechtes zu Paypal in dieser Angelegenheit sagen. Also: #6

Jetzt muss ich nur sehen ob ich für die Outkast noch mal ein ähnlich gutes Angebot finde, aber ich befürchte eher nicht....


----------



## powerpauer (30. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo 

Moritz in Hamburg stelingen Angelabteilung zu ,wegen insolvens,ist mir auch ein wenig koscher weil die andere abteilung Meeres seegel boot abteilung leuft weiter und ich dachte das ist ein geschäft :m so wie es scheint leider nicht.

Moritz Kaltenkirche leuft weiter keine insol info.

Gruß.


----------



## padotcom (30. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Moritz Kaltenkirchen hat ja auch rein garnix mit dem Moritz zu tun um den es hier geht.
Das sollte sich ja nun langsam rumgesprochen haben.


----------



## powerpauer (30. März 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo

ich meine Moritz in HH also stelingen angelabteilung zu ,und meeres boot segel abteilung auf |kopfkrat

Gruß.


----------



## welsstipper (1. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

hm schade eigenlich, habe da im januar noch ca. 3000 meter geflochtene schnur gekauft, für die normaler weise an die 200 € gelassen hätte ich habe alles für 50 € bekommen, waren reste also 3 groß spulen mit je ca 900 meter drauf, eigendlich wollten sie pro rolle 20 haben, an der kasse sagte er mir gib mir 50 weil du alle nimmst. also schnäppchen, naja was solls nun ist es woll zu spät um noch mehr schnapper zu machen. vielleicht findet sich ja ein käufer der den laden übernimmt. wer sollte mir egal sein, nur wen es askari macht dan mache ich nen großen bogen drum, außer wen die wieder so ne tolle 50 % auf alles aktion haben. da sieht man mal wie groß die gewinn spanne doch sein muß.


----------



## powerpauer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo

Moritz HH Stelingen Angelabteilung insolv #h

Also mich wundert es nicht,denn die wahre wahr auch nur knapp und auch nicht so guentig auserdenn haben die da zu 85 % Meereszubehör also meeresangelei richtung und raubfisch richtung-auch ein paar forellen artikell :vik:

da ich allround angler bin und 50-50 weissfisch und Raubfisch betreibe habe ich festgestehlt das für ein weissfisch angler so gut wie keine produckte da wahren und das schön seit jahrem :m

am sonstem gute Rollen und gute Rollenherstechler wahren auch nicht vorhandenn :m

ein wenig Shimano aber miehr auf Meeres angelei abgestimmt, Balzer und saenger Produckte ohne ende :m

stipp feeder ausrustund gar kein .#q


was ich damit sagen will-wer sich bei dem geschäft nicht entwickelt der verliert kunden und bleibt auf der strecke.

Moritz Kaltenkirche ist das gegenteil von Moritz Stelingen denn in Kaltenkirche findet Mann so gut wie jeder zubehör für sämtliche angelei und fisch Art.|supergri

Gruß.


----------



## tobi_wobbler (6. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Kennt jemannd nen richtig guten laden in bielefeld und um gebung????????????????????????????????????????????????moritz in bielefeld war auch nich so toll muss ich ja mal sagen die lute waren vll nett aber das sortiment lies zu wünschen übrig :-(


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



tobi_wobbler schrieb:


> Kennt jemannd nen richtig guten laden in bielefeld und um gebung????????????????????????????????????????????????moritz in bielefeld war auch nich so toll muss ich ja mal sagen die lute waren vll nett aber das sortiment lies zu wünschen übrig :-(



Bis auf Wilkerling in GT (Aber hauptsächlich Karpfen) eig keinen


----------



## angelpfeife (7. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Moritz Kaltenkirche ist das gegenteil von Moritz Stelingen denn in Kaltenkirche findet Mann so gut wie jeder zubehör für sämtliche angelei und fisch Art.|supergri
> 
> Gruß.


Sind ja auch 2 völlig von einader unabhängige Unternehmen.


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

also ich fand die leute bei moritz in Bielefeld auch ganz nett war mal ab und zu dar um was zu kaufen aber ich bleib doch leiber bei wolfgang ;D

@Tobi wobbler fahr nach Wolfgang immort ann der bleichstraße nummer weiss ich gerade nicht seh sehr nette und kompotente leute nen kleiner laden der das wichtigste hatt und super qualität ;D


----------



## Cobra HH (7. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Sind ja auch 2 völlig von einader unabhängige Unternehmen.



so ist es
Kaki ist der Originale Moritz

Moritz HH war erstens zu teuer und die auswahl war zum :v


----------



## marant (7. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Moritz in Offenbach bei Frankfurt hat auch zu.
"Wegen Inventur geschlossen"
Die waren echt gut! Immer freundlich, immer Kompetent, immer nen Kaffee, immer top Beratung. Schade! :c


----------



## PeterBoh (11. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Also ich muss sagen, bin echt enttäuscht von moritz international. Hab Weihnachten 09 nen gutschein bekommen und im feb. 2010 festgestellt, wegen inventur 3 oder 4 tage geschlossen. fand ich echt s.... .
aber was will man machen. die preise fand ich bei einigen teilen schon happig, aber ohne konkurenz in bocholt hatten die ja fast narrenfreiheit was die preise angeht.

Kann mir jemand sasgen, wo ich jetzt in der nähe nen guten angelshop mit köder und co finde ???


Petri heil
Peter


----------



## Raketenjonny (12. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

tja... fand die leute im hamburger moritz ganz ok.. waren sehr nett... da ich nie fragen hatte kann ich garnicht sagen ob sie kompetent waren... zumindest waren sie sehr hilfsbereit. so mein eindruck... die preise waren vielleicht etwas zu teuer.. aber der laden war genau vor der tür... quasi.
und nun? gibt es vielleicht jemanden der in der ecke einen neuen laden aufmacht?... die ecke ist gut... und ich bedaure, das ich jetzt bis nach kaki düsen darf... grrrrrr.  ich vermisse einen laden in dem alles passt... die preise... die qualität und die beratung...  und nicht zu vergessen ein großes sortiment...  hat da jemand ne alternative?


----------



## powerpauer (12. April 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo 

also ein neue alternativ zu Moritz in Raum Hamburg gibt es nicht-nur die Übliche Angelläden-wo ich es ganz ehrlich sagen muss in Hamburg west gibt nur 1 Angelläden -angelcenter lurup -die alle andere sind weit weit weg -und das in Großstadt Hamburg.

angelcenter Lurup -2 leute betrieb 1 scheff der kam-man in die Tone schmeißen hat immer scheiß Stimmung ist sehr launisch und will alles verkaufen egal ob gut oder ******** sein beratung betreung ist sehr abstossend -und sein mitarbeiter der ganz ok hilfreich kompetent freundlich  und normal ist -also 2 -Welten 

 Produkten Auswahl ist begrenze ob wohl große flechte -ein große minus wenn jemand was bestehlt muss kaufen auch wenn nicht gesehen und nicht gefehlt.

ich fahre auch gerne nach  kaki ob wohl weit  

hoffe das Moritz Haburg bald wider Angelabteilung lauft - wer weiss ob sich ein neue unerniemer findet der die laden vernünftig schmeisst.


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Moin moin, 

hat jemand was Neues gehört??? |znaika:


Gruß, troutmaster69


----------



## powerpauer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo

Moritz HH soll irgendwann wider laufen hab nachgefragt aber wann ist noch unbekannt-Mann hat mir gesagt in ein paar Wochen kann bis Sommer dauern .

Gruß P.


----------



## Torsten (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Moritz HH soll irgendwann wider laufen hab nachgefragt aber wann ist noch unbekannt-Mann hat mir gesagt in ein paar Wochen kann bis Sommer dauern .
> 
> Gruß P.


 
davon haben wir hier nichts wenn bei euch in HH Moritz wieder auf machen soll. denn bei uns bleibt Moritz geschlossen :c


----------



## Schmiddl (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> also ein neue alternativ zu Moritz in Raum Hamburg gibt es nicht-nur die Übliche Angelläden-wo ich es ganz ehrlich sagen muss in Hamburg west gibt nur 1 Angelläden -angelcenter lurup -die alle andere sind weit weit weg -und das in Großstadt Hamburg.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre nach Uetersen, ca. 20km von Lurup entfernt. Dort ist nen kleiner schnuckeliger Laden mit einem netten Chef. Immer nen Spruch auf Lager aber kompetent und hilfsbereit. Selber Angler und oft unterwegs.


----------



## powerpauer (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

20 km von Hamburg nach Uetersen 

Danke für deine info wenn ich irgendwann um die ecke bin werde ich besuchen -ansonsten werde ich nach kaki fahren wegen große Auswahl.


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hmmm meint Ihr Moritz HH   =  Kaltenkirchen????

Oder ist Moritz Kaltenkirchen noch offen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

KaKi ist nicht mit dem insolventen Moritz verwandt


----------



## linkspaddel (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Verwandt schon.
Soweit ich weiß sind das Brüder und vor Jahren war das mal eine zusammenhängende "Kette".
Kaki müsste aber nach meinem Ermessen so solvent wie kein anderes Geschäft in S.-H. sein. Was da durchläuft ist echt krass. Die Leute rennen wie benommen durch´s Geschäft und kaufen einfach alles.
Ich glaub da schwebt irgendeine Droge in der Luft, so dass alle willenlos zugreifen. Vllt. sind ja einige Lockstoffflaschen geöffnet oder so ;-) HEHE!


----------



## dr_fresi (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Shit war heute im Holstenkamp uns hab mich gewundert.;+ Hoffe da kommt wieder einer hin, war so schön bequem .Naja Lurup findei ich auch nicht so toll den Laden.
Gibts den kleinen Laden in der Schanze noch ?


----------



## deinosuchus (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!

Was ist eigentlich nun mit dem Laden in Nauen? Da war doch noch das ganze Zeug drin?
War mal wieder einer da?

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Merlin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Askari !!! Geil !!!:vik::vik::vik:
Endlich noch ein billigerer und besserer !!!#6#6#6
Mfg. JoLi96[/QUOTE]



Was hast du denn geraucht ??:q


----------



## pewa (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Also ich kaufe immer mein Räucherzeugs bei Askari. Einfach Super gibt nix besseres als das von Perca!#6

LG Peter


----------



## deinosuchus (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!

Askari, Moritz... ist mir eigentlich egal... 
Frage nur: In welchen Laden zieht Askari? In alle Moritzfilialen? Oder in eine bestimmte nur?

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Yoshi (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Askari !!! Geil !!!:vik::vik::vik:
> Endlich noch ein billigerer und besserer !!!#6#6#6
> Mfg. JoLi96



Davon, dass du es wiederholst, wird es auch nicht besser....



Was hast du denn geraucht ??:q[/QUOTE]


----------



## deinosuchus (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!

Jo, nützt einem im Raum Nauen nur nix 

War letztens mal wieder bei Moritz / Nauen vorbei gefahren. Der Laden ist natürlich noch zu, aber was mich wundert: Da ist immer noch sogut wie alles Material drin!?!

Gruß...
Deinosuchus


----------



## Torsten (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

In Wesel bei Moritz,ist auch noch alles voll Angelzeug

MfG


----------



## troutmaster69 (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*



JoLi96 schrieb:


> Askari hat seit dem 1.07.10 eröffnet !!!
> Im Holstenkamp 58 im AWN Gebäude#6
> Einfach mal reinschauen !!!



...aber die (losen Gummifische) Kopytos, Mann´s u.s.w. sind schön vor der Wiedereröffnung verhökert worden :v


----------



## hal6001 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

war gestern bei Askari iim Holstenkamp - sorry, aber die Auswahl ist bescheiden und auch nicht günstig. Keine große Mefo-Blinkerauswahl und auch die Gummifische gibts nicht mehr lose sondern nur überteuert verpackt. Das war´s. Ich geht nur noch zum Dealer in der Schanze...


----------



## Wallersen (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

In Offenbach im Moritz ist diese Woche Räumungsverkauf.
Habe leider erst heute mittag davon mitbekommen .. da war schon fast alles weg außer Kleinzeug.. kein wunder bei 50% auf alles#q

Jedenfalls hab ich mit dem Insolvens Typen da bischen gelabert und er sagte dass ab dem 1.8. auch in Offenbach ein Askari aufmacht.
Angeblich soll wohl in allen Moritz Filialen und nächster Zeit ein Askari einziehen meinte er.

Und ne sehr sehr schöne Multirolle zu nem lächerlich günstigen preis is auch noch bei rausgesprungen

Naja des Einen leid ist des Anderen Freud:g


----------



## tom95 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Sagt bitte Bescheid, wenn ihr wisst, wann Moritz in BI Ausverkauf macht.


----------



## powerpauer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo 
war vor kurzem Holstenkamp (Askari) wahr früher Moritz 

der Auswahl ist zu zeit mager und die preise sind zum teil wider Überteuert, die gummis Güfi sind nur in Packung erhältlich und somit ganz teuer 

Füttern zb für weiß Fisch Karpfen sehr wenige Auswahl 

Ruten Rollen Auswahl ist akzeptabel Mann kann seine Rute oder rolle da auch finden . 

dennoch meine Meinung nach  mussen wir noch ein wenig abwarten , denn die Askari braucht ein wenig zeit,es ist auch wahre unterwegs und somit brauchen die noch ein wenig zeit 

die Verkäufer sind fast alle gleich geblieben -ich meine die für Moritz gearbeitet haben .


----------



## Damian300 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

also mein vater und ich fanden mortiz international sehr gut...
die preise waren gut und die beratung auch 
ich finds sehr schade das sie insolvens gemeldet sind


----------



## volkerm (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hallo,

lustig ist, daß sich "insolvens" so durchzieht.
Insolvenz???

Grüße

Volker


----------



## deinosuchus (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!

Mal eine kleine Neuigkeit vom ehem. Moritz in Nauen: War da heute mal nach längerer Zeit wieder vorbei gefahren und mußte sehen, das Licht im Laden brennt und irgendwelche Leuts da beschäftigt waren. Draussen an der Tür hing auch ein großes Plakat "Hier öffnet demnächst ein Angelfachmarkt".

Mal sehen, was da kommt....

Gruß...


----------



## schrauber78 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Ich war vorletzte Woche beim Pro-fishing Laden in Garbsen (ist jetzt direkt neben dem ehemaligen Moritz und soll durch einen Wanddurchbruch mit Moritz verbunden werden).
Laut den Angaben eines ehemaligen Moritz- und jetzt Pro-fishing-Mitarbeiters wurde in den letzten 3 Wochen im Moritz-Stammladen die Waren durch den Insolvenzverwalter an Händler veräußert wurden sein. In Garbsen ist der ganze Kram leider noch drin.
Hoffentlich kommt der Kram schnell raus, damit ich nicht mehr nach BArsinghausen muss, da pro.fishing Garbsen nur ein reduziertes Sortiment gegenüber dem Stammhaus hat.


----------



## deinosuchus (19. November 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Hi!

Nachtrag zu meiner Info punkto Moritz Nauen vom 25.10.:

Im Preussenspiegel war jetzt Werbung drin, das heut (19.11.) Moritz Nauen Neueröffnung hat.

Gruß...


----------



## Renner1 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Moritz Insolvens angemeldet ?!?*

Weiß einer wie es in Bielefeld aussieht?

MFG


----------

